# You may be a deplorable if:



## antifa (Dec 25, 2017)

• you deny Roy Moore used his power in the DA office to have sex with 14-year-old girls yet somehow believe 16 is a good age for a girl to marry. 
 • You deny corporations are pillaging the earth yet believe Jesus will deliver you from armageddon to a safespace in heaven.
 • you deny being part of a nanny state but believe redistributing wealth from blue states to red states is a good thing.
 • you deny mans contribution to global warming yet believe Noah built an ark big enough to hold 8 million species.
 • you deny Trump is KKK but ironically support his agenda to go after nonwhites.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 25, 2017)

Roy Moore was never accused of having sex with a 14 year old girl or, indeed, any of the women who complained about him.


----------



## fncceo (Dec 25, 2017)

antifa said:


> • you deny Roy Moore used his power in the DA office to have sex with 14-year-old girls yet somehow believe 16 is a good age for a girl to marry.
> • You deny corporations are pillaging the earth yet believe Jesus will deliver you from armageddon to a safespace in heaven.
> • you deny being part of a nanny state but believe redistributing wealth from blue states to red states is a good thing.
> • you deny mans contribution to global warming yet believe Noah built an ark big enough to hold 8 million species.
> • you deny Trump is KKK but ironically support his agenda to go after nonwhites.



There are a few of those things I will deny... a few I won't.  But not you or anyone can take away my honorable badge of "Deplorable" unless you pry it from my cold, dead hand.


----------



## antifa (Dec 25, 2017)

you may be a deplorable if you deny western capitalism is actually neoliberalism yet somehow that druggie felon Limbaugh got you to believe that you are a conservative.


----------



## Tank (Dec 25, 2017)

12 years old is the legal age in mexico


----------



## antifa (Dec 25, 2017)

Tank said:


> 12 years old is the legal age in mexico


deplorables need to move to Mexico.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## toobfreak (Dec 25, 2017)

antifa said:


> you may be a deplorable if you deny western capitalism is actually neoliberalism yet somehow that druggie felon Limbaugh got you to believe that you are a conservative.




Hey antifa, a position just opened up for you at the lithium and frontal lobotomy free treatment clinic.

*SOMEWHERE IN THE WORLD THERE IS A MR. PELOSI...*

No doubt that by now if they found the body and dug it up, all there would be left are a few bone and fingernail fragments.  Maybe a piece of clothing.


----------



## antifa (Dec 26, 2017)

you may be a deplorable if you deny being a parasite on the hard working black and brown taxpayers who you believe stole your job.


----------



## Tank (Dec 26, 2017)

antifa said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > 12 years old is the legal age in mexico
> ...


Are you saying Mexicans are deplorables?


----------



## antifa (Dec 26, 2017)

you may be a deplorable if you deny your career as a government employee yet somehow believe government is the problem.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 26, 2017)

You may be a leftist Commie faggot terrorist if you sympathize with ANTIFA.


----------



## antifa (Dec 26, 2017)

you may be a fascist if your face ends up bloody after a confrontation with antifa.


----------



## fncceo (Dec 26, 2017)

antifa said:


> you may be a fascist if your face ends up bloody after a confrontation with antifa.



Hahahahahaha!


----------



## antifa (Dec 26, 2017)

maga


----------



## antifa (Dec 26, 2017)

you are a deplorable if you are on either Obamacare, Medicare, or Welfare, yet sit here day after day telling us that you are better and smarter than Blacks, Browns, and Women.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Dec 26, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Roy Moore was never accused of having sex with a 14 year old girl or, indeed, any of the women who complained about him.


Who?


----------



## Meathead (Dec 26, 2017)

antifa said:


> • you deny Roy Moore used his power in the DA office to have sex with 14-year-old girls yet somehow believe 16 is a good age for a girl to marry.
> • You deny corporations are pillaging the earth yet believe Jesus will deliver you from armageddon to a safespace in heaven.
> • you deny being part of a nanny state but believe redistributing wealth from blue states to red states is a good thing.
> • you deny mans contribution to global warming yet believe Noah built an ark big enough to hold 8 million species.
> • you deny Trump is KKK but ironically support his agenda to go after nonwhites.


I'm deplorable, but I already knew that. The Beast told me and we know she never lies.


----------



## antifa (Dec 26, 2017)

Meathead said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> > • you deny Roy Moore used his power in the DA office to have sex with 14-year-old girls yet somehow believe 16 is a good age for a girl to marry.
> ...


There are quite a few deplorables on the net. A lot more than the real world.

Why do you think that is?


----------



## SSGT Bags (Dec 26, 2017)

antifa said:


> you may be a deplorable if you deny being a parasite on the hard working black and brown taxpayers who you believe stole your job.


Ever notice that the ANTIFA ding dongs sound a whole lot like Karl (never worked a day in his life) Marx?


----------



## antifa (Dec 26, 2017)

you are a deplorable if you were in the military -- which is a socialist structure dependant on the taxpayer so that you can go abroad in search of monsters.


----------



## SSGT Bags (Dec 26, 2017)

antifa said:


> you are a deplorable if you were in the military -- which is a socialist structure dependant on the taxpayer so that you can go abroad in search of monsters.


LOL, and what, may I ask do you do for a living, or are you just one of the dregs of society?


----------



## antifa (Dec 26, 2017)

I fight fascism and fascists.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 26, 2017)

antifa said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > 12 years old is the legal age in mexico
> ...



     Why bother when mehico is moving here?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 26, 2017)

antifa said:


> I fight fascism and fascists.



Who pays for your Hot Pockets in the meantime?


----------



## antifa (Dec 26, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> > I fight fascism and fascists.
> ...


I rent horses to wannabe cowboys like you.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 26, 2017)

antifa said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > antifa said:
> ...



Horses you own?
This is getting intriguing.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 26, 2017)

antifa


----------



## Darkwind (Dec 26, 2017)

antifa said:


> I fight fascism and fascists.


Well, you suck at it.  The Democrats are still growing in numbers.


----------



## antifa (Dec 26, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


You may be a deplorable if you pry into the personal life of members on a public message board.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 26, 2017)

What is personal with actions of this nature...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 26, 2017)

antifa said:


> you may be a deplorable if you deny western capitalism is actually neoliberalism yet somehow that druggie felon Limbaugh got you to believe that you are a conservative.




So know rush is a felon link?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 26, 2017)

antifa said:


> • you deny Roy Moore used his power in the DA office to have sex with 14-year-old girls yet somehow believe 16 is a good age for a girl to marry.
> • You deny corporations are pillaging the earth yet believe Jesus will deliver you from armageddon to a safespace in heaven.
> • you deny being part of a nanny state but believe redistributing wealth from blue states to red states is a good thing.
> • you deny mans contribution to global warming yet believe Noah built an ark big enough to hold 8 million species.
> • you deny Trump is KKK but ironically support his agenda to go after nonwhites.




Why is this in humor to chicken to post your lies in the flame zone ...Moore was not accused and individuals of blue states don't pay their fair share to the feds they  vote for 150 grand a year dog catchers and huge Unfunded pension programs


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 26, 2017)

bear513 said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> > • you deny Roy Moore used his power in the DA office to have sex with 14-year-old girls yet somehow believe 16 is a good age for a girl to marry.
> ...



Cuz he shore duz have a purty mouth. j/k

But even the weakest FZers would eat this twink alive.

He'd be like chum to a school of Tiger sharks.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 26, 2017)

I give you MoldyLocks! All Antifa faps to!
















Just imagine what's in her hair getting on you! She's going to put it on you!

Sleep tight, now.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 26, 2017)

antifa said:


> • you deny Roy Moore used his power in the DA office to have sex with 14-year-old girls yet somehow believe 16 is a good age for a girl to marry.
> • You deny corporations are pillaging the earth yet believe Jesus will deliver you from armageddon to a safespace in heaven.
> • you deny being part of a nanny state but believe redistributing wealth from blue states to red states is a good thing.
> • you deny mans contribution to global warming yet believe Noah built an ark big enough to hold 8 million species.
> • you deny Trump is KKK but ironically support his agenda to go after nonwhites.




You might be an indocterated libtard if :


you think $12 dollar pack of smokes is cheaper then $4 dollar pack of smokes, that a $1 
Snickers bar is cheaper then ,a 50 cent Snickers bar 

That a 50 cent tax on gas is cheaper then a 12 cent tax on gas 


That living in a 200 SQ foot apartment @ $2,000 a month is cheaper then living in a 2,500 SQ foot home @ $600 a month 

That more wage = more wealth 



You might be an indocterated libtard if 

You think the DNC rigging their nomination = good 


But someone tattle telling the US public = bad 

You might be an indocterated libtard if you think FBI comey was

BAD when he said Hillary was under investigation

Good when he said Hillary was cleared 


Bad when he opened up the investigation

Good when he closed the investigation again 

Bad when you realize he cost Hillary the election


Good when Trump fired him


----------



## antifa (Dec 26, 2017)

bear513 said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> > you may be a deplorable if you deny western capitalism is actually neoliberalism yet somehow that druggie felon Limbaugh got you to believe that you are a conservative.
> ...


Limbaugh copped to a felony and paid a boat load of money to avoid doing any prison time.

Do a search on Limbaugh felony conviction.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 26, 2017)

antifa said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > antifa said:
> ...



Really I stopped listening to him a few years before that got sick of him.

I don't remember the felony charge I will go check .


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 26, 2017)

antifa said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > antifa said:
> ...




I did what else is new a liberal who lies he doesn't have a felony 

Limbaugh Cuts Deal in Prescription Case




*Under the deal filed Monday, Limbaugh cannot own a gun, must submit to random drug tests and has to continue treatment for his acknowledged addiction to painkillers. But he didn't have to admit guilt and he continued to proclaim his innocence on his radio show.*


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Dec 26, 2017)

antifa said:


> you may be a fascist if your face ends up bloody after a confrontation with antifa.


I remember you...

You ran from your first fight and ran to the basement door.

Last I heard you haven't come out since.


----------



## antifa (Dec 26, 2017)

bear513 said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Read what the prosecution said about the conviction.

Limbaugh copped a plea to a felony. He paid the court to agree to keep it quite.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Dec 26, 2017)

antifa said:


> I fight fascism and fascists.


From your basement?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 26, 2017)

Yousaidwhat said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> > I fight fascism and fascists.
> ...



And her mom brings her Hot Pockets...


----------



## antifa (Dec 26, 2017)

Yousaidwhat said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> > I fight fascism and fascists.
> ...


I'm not the one with 3700 posts a year.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Dec 26, 2017)

antifa said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> > antifa said:
> ...


You've been here 2 weeks.

105 posts.

That would be about 2 months for me.

Tell us about this war you are fighting.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 26, 2017)

antifa said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > antifa said:
> ...






_*You fucking liar I gave you the link he did not admit guilt *_


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 26, 2017)

antifa said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > antifa said:
> ...




Don't come on here lying and posting no links ...



Another link it was no felony , so this is how you going to play even when caught you will continue to lie? 



Limbaugh Deal Avoids Drug Prosecution, Defense Says






Radio talk-show host Rush Limbaugh was booked on drug charges in Florida on Friday, and his lawyer said that *Limbaugh had agreed to a deal enabling him to avoid prosecution* in the prescription abuse case if he continued treatment for addiction problems and avoided any other run-ins with


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 26, 2017)

antifa said:


> Read what the prosecution said about the conviction.
> 
> Limbaugh copped a plea to a felony. He paid the court to agree to keep it quite.



antifa


----------



## antifa (Dec 26, 2017)

bear513 said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


You continue to avoid what the prosecution said about the Limbaugh conviction.


----------



## antifa (Dec 27, 2017)

You may be a deplorable if you live in a trailer and blame unions for all your problems.


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 27, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Roy Moore was never accused of having sex with a 14 year old girl or, indeed, any of the women who complained about him.


He was accused of sexually assaulting a 14 year old girl and a 16 year old girl.  I know you think  that a 30 something year old man trying to have sex with a child or trying for force a 16  year old to have sex with him is really is no big deal, but you would be WRONG.


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 27, 2017)

fncceo said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> > • you deny Roy Moore used his power in the DA office to have sex with 14-year-old girls yet somehow believe 16 is a good age for a girl to marry.
> ...


That's deplorable.


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 27, 2017)

antifa said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > antifa said:
> ...


 Big fat losers hiding behind their computers.


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 27, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> You may be a leftist Commie faggot terrorist if you sympathize with ANTIFA.




Rightwing refrain: leftist Commie faggot terrorist, leftist Commie faggot terrorist, leftist Commie faggot terrorist, leftist Commie faggot terrorist, leftist Commie faggot terrorist, leftist Commie faggot terrorist.....


----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 27, 2017)

fncceo said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> > • you deny Roy Moore used his power in the DA office to have sex with 14-year-old girls yet somehow believe 16 is a good age for a girl to marry.
> ...







totally agree, bro!!!

Greg


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 27, 2017)

antifa said:


> I fight fascism and fascists.



Fascism is the best.

Fascism killed less than Communism, or Capitalism.

Fascism = #1 economic growth track record.

Franco = #1 economic growth in 20th Century Europe.

Hitler = #1 economic turn around during the Great Depression.

Fascism manages businesses for National interest.

We'd see great benefits of this in America, for example they wouldn't tolerate American jobs going to foreigners instead of Americans, an obvious detriment to the economy.

Fascists would most certainly crack down on illegals, and outsourced jobs who undermine the wages, and jobs of the American worker.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 27, 2017)

antifa said:


> you may be a deplorable if you deny being a parasite on the hard working black and brown taxpayers who you believe stole your job.



Whites collectively speaking pay more in taxes, than they get in benefits, the inverse is true for your Black, and Brown buddies.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 27, 2017)

antifa said:


> you may be a fascist if your face ends up bloody after a confrontation with antifa.


----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 27, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> > I fight fascism and fascists.
> ...



Fascists are wankers!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 27, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> > you may be a deplorable if you deny being a parasite on the hard working black and brown taxpayers who you believe stole your job.
> ...



Antifa are fascists. ALL fascists are wankers.

Greg


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 27, 2017)

antifa said:


> you are a deplorable if you are on either Obamacare, Medicare, or Welfare, yet sit here day after day telling us that you are better and smarter than Blacks, Browns, and Women.



You might be a deplorable if you believe  only Whites don't deserve Obamacare, Medicare, or Welfare.
You might be a deplorable if you believe only Whites are racist.
You might be a deplorable if you believe Whites can't be discriminated against.
You might be a deplorable if you believe Whites don't have the right to exist.
You might be a deplorable if you think the best Republican is Abraham Lincoln who killed the most Americans.
You might be a deplorable if you think Communism didn't kill the most people.
You might be a deplorable if you think FDR was a great President  in light of the fact he was a God father of the Cold War in Yalta.
You might be a deplorable if you blame Republicans for war, but deny that most wars were done by Democrats by the U.S.A.


----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 27, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> antifa said:
> 
> 
> > you may be a deplorable if you deny being a parasite on the hard working black and brown taxpayers who you believe stole your job.
> ...



That's nice.

Greg


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 27, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > antifa said:
> ...



Why is that nice?


----------



## antifa (Dec 27, 2017)

I can only recommend Trump supporters stay in their safespace.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 27, 2017)

antifa said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > antifa said:
> ...





*And you continue to lie, where in those two story's does it say anything about a prosecutor?

Give me some damn links or quit lying you little prick *


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 27, 2017)

antifa said:


> I can only recommend Trump supporters stay in their safespace.




Yea your safe play is eating crayons ....now give me some links about Rush's so called felony


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 27, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > You may be a leftist Commie faggot terrorist if you sympathize with ANTIFA.
> ...


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 27, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 27, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 27, 2017)

antifa said:


> I can only recommend Trump supporters stay in their safespace.



Most of these are wusses.

Last time I fought, I knocked 'em out with 1 punch.


----------



## SSGT Bags (Dec 27, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


An old joke:

Three southern belles, in fact, sorority sisters, are in rocking chairs on the veranda, passing a hot summer day bysipping mint juleps and talking about presents that they got for college graduation.

The first keeps prattling on about her daddy, Beauregard, taking her on a tour of Europe. The third girl said: "That's nice...."

The second belle said her Daddy bought her a diamond necklace, and a new sports car. The third girl responded with, "That's nice..."

The first asks, "Well, what did your Daddy do for you?"
The third replies, "He sent me to finishing school."

The second belle asks, "Finishing school? What did you need with finishing school after college?"
The third replies, "That's where they taught me to say 'That's nice...' instead of 'Fuck you.'"


----------



## norwegen (Dec 27, 2017)

antifa said:


> I can only recommend Trump supporters stay in their safespace.


Thank you for limiting your recommendations to just one.  The world is a little brighter for it.


----------



## antifa (Jan 3, 2018)

You are deplorable if you organize a white nationalist march and then cry like a bitch when the cops issue a warrant for you.


----------

